# NCAA Bracket is out



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the bracket is officially out. I am surprised by a few of the seeds, one being USU getting a 12 seed with a rpi in the top 20 and a 30-3 record. It is quite irritating. BYU got some love IMO with a 3 seed, hope they can run with it. SDSU got a 2 seed and UNLV got an 8 seed, the MWC could do well this year.

http://www.ncaa.com/brackets/basketball-men/d1/2011


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the bracket BYU ended up in. I agree, USU got the shaft. They win 30+ games and get a 12 seed? 

Its JIMMER time!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wofford? Anyone heard of them? That is a good thing! Rematch with the bruins in the sweet 16!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I watched Florida this weekend, I wasn't overly impressed with what I saw. I doubt the path for the Y is better than one could of hoped for. Now, lets see what they do with it. I am worried about the lack of an inside game, but if the Cougars get hot from outside, look out Final Four!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Aggies got screwed plain and simple. The 12 seed for a conference champ that won both regular season AND conference tourney plus a 30 win season for a program with a consistent history? That is a joke. Utah State deserved AT LEAST a 6 seed in my book. 

As for BYU - that is about right. I think SDSU had a stronger case for a 1 seed than Pitt. But they'll be just fine with the 2. Good path for the Cougs. I think with that bracket, they can make the elite 8 with this team. And not playing 3 games in 3 days with virtually no bench won't kill them again. I like their chances to play four more games.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor Aggies. Hopefully they can knock off K state and maybe one more. It sure would have been easier had they been given the seed they deserve. I hope the West shows well this year. I look forward to march every year, for this reason only.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats to BYU on their 3 seed, it would appear to me that the committee didn't penalize the Cougars for standing up for their principles in dismissing Davies.

However USU a #12 seed? Are you kidding me?? Given their low seed, had the Aggies not won the WAC tournament, they would not have recieved an at-large bid. This despite winning the league by 5 games, being ranked in both polls, and a RPI would have likely still been in the teens. Sorry, but that stinks.

On a positive note, I do think USU is in their best position in memory to make a run in the tournament. I'm hoping USU's age and experience can overcome K-State's size and athleticism. They drew a tougher than expected opponent, but I have them pulling off the upset in my bracket.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I think SDSU may be one of the most overated teams in the country. Their best non-conference wins were against Gonzaga, ST. Marys, and Cal. Only one of which is a tournament team. USU played a tougher schedule.

Later,
Griff


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with others that USU got SCREWED! What a sham that a team with 30 wins and a top 20 RPI would draw a 12 seed! Un-freakin-believable!! Lunardi had them projected as an 8, but the committee gave them the big middle finger. What a joke!

I also thought SDSU got screwed a little. They deserved to be a 1 seed more than Duke, but it comes as no surprise to anyone who has watched the NCAA tournament for the last ten years that Duke got a bump from the committee. Its a shame because SDSU has earned a 1 seed and it would have been so cool to see a team from the MWC get one. Oh well. I will be cheering for the Aztecs to go deep in the tourney. I think they have the depth and the talent to do it.

Of course, as a BYU fan I can't complain about the committee too much. They were very generous, I thought, to the Cougars in spite of their embarrassing loss to SDSU and the whole Davies situation. I thought they would get a 4 or 5 seed so I am ecstatic. I guess their #5 RPI was just too strong for them to drop them too much because of a couple of bad losses at the end of the season, and they at least made it to the conference tournament final and lost to a top 6 team with a #3 RPI. I also think they drew a favorable bracket. Wofford is a small team that plays 3 guards so I think that is a good matchup for the Cougars. St Johns is much the same and although they knocked off some big teams this year they were wildly inconsistent and I think BYU can handle them if they play well. I am more worried about the possibility of facing Gonzaga because of their size and depth so hopefully St Johns will hold serve and avoid an upset in the first round. I think that gives BYU a good chance of at least making it to the Sweet 16, which is about all that anyone can reasonably hope for now given their extreme lack of size and depth without Davies.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it is out of a reasonable stretch if BYU and Utah State end up playing.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I watched Florida this weekend, I wasn't overly impressed with what I saw. I doubt the path for the Y is better than one could of hoped for. Now, lets see what they do with it. I am worried about the lack of an inside game, but if the Cougars get hot from outside, look out Final Four!


If they go cold from the outside watch out first round bye-bye. :shock:

Just like messing with you Pro. I hope you know it is all in good fun!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The more I look at these brackets the more I am very annoyed with USU's joke of a seed! Can you believe there are 11 Big East teams in the tourney? 11 of their 14 teams! 3 spots behind a 20 win Mich!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> The more I look at these brackets the more I am very annoyed with USU's joke of a seed! Can you believe there are 11 Big East teams in the tourney? 11 of their 14 teams! 3 spots behind a 20 win Mich!!!


Svmoose likes this.


----------

